# Litter locker fashion alternative refills?



## StaceyRC86 (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi just wondering if anyone has been successful finding any alternative cheaper refill cartridges for the litter locker fashion?


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

I’ve taken to removing the bag cutter piece from inside and just using a small bin bag in there. I either double up on bin liners or just use nappy bags for the pee clumps before putting them in. It’s not as eco friendly as I’d like but seems like a workable solution for the times I haven’t got the real bags


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I would be interested to know what others do. I bought a 'Fashion' Litter Locker several months ago, knowing the refills were pricey but got a shock when I looked at buying some recently!

I'm sure there are a few members here who had nifty ideas about refills but I can't remember who unfortunately


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I also removed the cutter, and use these bags instead: https://smile.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00026LJR0/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I brought a box of packs of small bin liners at a cash & carry. I use one a day for per clumps, poo goes down the loo. Easy & cheap.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I just use bin liners too. Never thought about taking the cutter out though - good idea as I often catch the bag on it when I take it out.


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

lymorelynn said:


> I just use bin liners too. Never thought about taking the cutter out though - good idea as I often catch the bag on it when I take it out.


I kept tearing the bag too, then ending up having to tip the whole litter locker upside down and empty the contents into a fresh bag. Works so much easier with the cutter removed!


----------



## Kris Evans (Mar 31, 2021)

Orla said:


> I kept tearing the bag too, then ending up having to tip the whole litter locker upside down and empty the contents into a fresh bag. Works so much easier with the cutter removed!


I was having the same issue for months about catching the bag on the cutter... until last week when I realised the base of the litter locker actually comes off and the bag drops out the bottom never need to struggle pulling a full bag up and out anymore.


----------



## Kris Evans (Mar 31, 2021)

lymorelynn said:


> I just use bin liners too. Never thought about taking the cutter out though - good idea as I often catch the bag on it when I take it out.


I was having the same issue for months about catching the bag on the cutter... until last week when I realised the base of the litter locker actually comes off and the bag drops out the bottom never need to struggle pulling a full bag up and out anymore.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Not sure if the fashion is tge same shape but we have 4 of the litter locker11. We use the angel care nappy refill cartridges in these and they fit great.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

David C said:


> Not sure if the fashion is tge same shape but we have 4 of the litter locker11. We use the angel care nappy refill cartridges in these and they fit great.


Unfortunately the 'fashion' is a different shape


----------

